# East matty fishing



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thinking about goin wading in east matagorda this weekend. Got the Kenner back up and running. Any body catching anything out there or no where there gonna be? Thanks


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've fished it back a few years ago several times and we caught limits of Trout. But been there with a strong East wind and caught a Skunk. We caught the limits fishing some reefs and chasing some birds. But I was fishing with my fishing partner that owned the boat and knew the area.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Sawemoff258 said:


> Thinking about goin wading in east matagorda this weekend. Got the Kenner back up and running. Any body catching anything out there or no where there gonna be? Thanks


hey man, do you wade fish a lot? I live over in Cypress and looking for someone to show me the ropes....we are around the same age....I have fished in west matty one time in a boat and got skunked except for a sheephead, but would love to give the wading thing a crack....if you want a fishing buddy......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its tough to tell anyone exactly where the fish will be because they move and change patterns. Look for bait, birds, slicks etc and you can usually get hooked up.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------

